# Hey



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

How's everyone's chickens doing put some pics up share them with the world at least the few thousand people on here


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I keep thinking about it.I haven't posted any good pics of my flock in a long time.I've been busy starting plants for the garden.I need to take some pics of all my plants,too.Today isn't suppose to be cold,maybe I'll sit on the front step and try to take some pics...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea me too. I've been slacking.


----------



## olguinalex420 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice Rooster!


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Do you fight roosters


----------



## olguinalex420 (Mar 19, 2017)

No. Sir. This guy i got off an online farm and this is the was he was sent .. i had a warhorse chicken so i liked him for her


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

All are Cubalaya cocks.


----------



## olguinalex420 (Mar 19, 2017)

Some good looking guys there


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

They look like game


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The roosters are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## olguinalex420 (Mar 19, 2017)

They actually do. But you can tell they arnt used for game ☺ but i do have friends who keep. Gamefowl alive in mexico and the Philippines .. since its legal over there


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah I know


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a few pics of my birds when I lived in Georgia:


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

A few more pics:


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Diversity!!!I like a mixed flock and the different personalities.My first flock was all SLW.I loved them but got tired of seeing the same type of chicken.The next year I got LB and EE's.I now keep several breeds and the resulting mutts.This year I'm trying geese.Hopefully they will be useful and weed the garden...


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

They won't just eat weeds


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

James,if you feed goslings the weeds you want them to eat,that is what they will eat.If trained right,they will leave the vegetable plants alone but they will eat the fruit so once it starts flowering a fence goes up around the garden.People use geese to weed gardens all over the world and have done so for centuries.Certain breeds are called weeder geese because they have been bred to eat weeds.When my geese come,a month before I can set my plants out,I will run the lawnmower through the garden area and collect cuttings to feed the goslings at a very young age.James,you ought to do a little research on geese,they are very interesting birds,I'm getting 5 Roman Tufted and 5 American Buffs the first week of May.Not only will they weed the garden,they will eat vegetation in my pond and will guard my yard from trespassers.They only lay in the spring so I won't have to collect eggs everyday and since they are grass eaters I won't have to give them a lot of feed in the warmer months.I even read somewhere you shouldn't clean their house but once a year.Look 'em up,you might like them....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My geese were stealing the chicken feed, I feel that once they find chicken feed, they stop looking for anything else. So hide it, LOL. I would definitely grow them up with only access to what you want them to eat.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll keep that in mind but I'm hoping they won't find the chicken feed out front.They will have their own food in the back.I don't want them to know there is a front yard.


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

looking like she's paying attention at 3 weeks!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awwwww!They are so cute!Don't you just love 'em...


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

They are! I was not intending to get attached to them but I guess I am. We both sit in the coop and talk to the 12 of them and pick them all up. Some are more receptive than others.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

do any of them have names yet?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's hard NOT to get attached to them. I dont name them any more. Because it sucks if you have to put one down for whatever reason.
I told my wife not to get attached to them. Well, she got attached to my last Black Star that I've been wanting to donate to the local feed store since she stopped laying eggs two months ago. What's worse, I screwed up and named her Gabby since she likes to "talk" a lot.
My wife doesnt want me to get rid of her, nuts!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If I got rid of poor layers, I'd have not many chickens left. I'm glad your wife likes her.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Same here,especially with the stingy Cochins.Dawg,I'm on your wife's side on this one.


----------

